# Found Puppy!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, my DH found a baby puppy this morning- she ran into our yard and was really scared. She is totally happy to be around the other dogs. Well other than Belle!!! I am not sure if it escaped and how far, we knocked on the surrounding area doors but no one was home this morning. I would guess her to be 3-4 months old. I think Dasher wants to keep her! We put up a sign in the front yard that just says found puppy. Should we just ask people to describe the puppy before we show her? She is a purebred puppy and kind of a rare breed, well not for this area. Oh I love puppies!!!

Amanda (who will share some pics and video later!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank goodness this poor little thing found her way to you and your DH. I would ask people to describe her first. Looking forward to seeing the fun Dasher is having with his new found friend.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope she has a microchip. Thanks Amanda for taking care of her


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a find!! I would definately make them describe it before you show it to them. That is so sad, but such great luck that she came to your family!! I know she will be taken care of for sure!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

When I read your post, my heart went to my throat and I had to look over to make sure Max was safe asleep on the sofa beside me! Description is a must! Just post "Found Puppy".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, my neighbor saw her yesterday AND DIDNT TAKE HER IN!!!! All the dogs they have, you think they would have room for one more! Well we will keep the sign out and then tomorrow I will take her to get scanned. She ate like an insane dog so I am not sure how long she was out. She sure is precious!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor thing. She must be terrified. How could a person see a lost dog (especially a puppy!) and not take it in?!

Sheri


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

How lucky you found her. No doubt her folks are looking and just sick at heart. 
Hopefully she will be reunited with them...but in the meantime, she's one blessed pup to have wandered into your yard.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You're so sweet to bring her into your home and feed her. Can't believe your neighbor left her out!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I was going to say that maybe someone knew you loved dogs so dropped her in your yard until I saw your post that your neighbor had seen her the day before (and didn't at least take her in ???? are you kidding me?????)

Definitely ask for a description. I'm not sure if I hope she has a chip and you can reunite her with her family or if Dash gets a pup of his very own!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe they will put up posters or an ad for a lost dog too...also, the first thing most people do is call the shelter to see if their puppy has been turned in. So maybe you can call the shelter to see if anyone has reported a lost puppy like the one you found.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would also suggest calling the local shelters and letting them know you found a puppy. Give the description of the puppy and your number in case someone calls for it. I hope you find her owners soon, and if not maybe you can keep her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda, I'm so glad she came to you. It's appalling that your neighbor didn't take the poor thing in. I would definitely make anyone describe her before handing her over to heaven knows who. Pictures, please.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel like WE found this puppy right along with you, Amanda! And yep, me too..... I'd want a description of her before letting anyone see her. Hopefully, she'll get back to her family, if she somehow escaped. We all know the agony of having lost a puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait just a minute!!! You announce you've found a puppy and then have the nerve to NOT post a picture??? What are you thinking? :biggrin1:

What a lucky little girl. She has no idea how blessed she is to have found her way to your house :hug: 

So, if all your efforts end up being fruitless and you can't find her family, did Jim say you can keep her? :ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You found a puppy? Wow! Guess she must have great taste because she knew where to go for some great hugs and care! Hope you find her owner--I would bet they are searching everywhere. 

Any photos to share? What breed is she?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know I really really want her family to find her as she was loved by people with the way she acts. I am not sure how long she has been without her family because she is eating and crazy about food. Nothing is open here, it is Sunday but I will put out ads tomorrow and call the shelters. I sent out an email to my local kennel club too. I just hate to think how I would feel right now. But I don't know how much more I can do. 

Okay we gave her a temporary name. Jim called her Autumn since he found her while raking leaves. She is an Australian Cattle Dog. She is super smart and has really fit in pretty well and is pretty submissive. Even with Belle not letting her touch the bones or toys. And sure in the heck not letting her follow everyone on the couch! She is absolutely adorable. But the best part is her with Dasher. Dash just loves this puppy. We have to peel him off of her. He can zoom around her right now. I just hope he knows in a few months, she could run circles around him and probably would while nipping him!

I am uploading photos now and will post


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda,
That puppy is lucky to have found you.

You may want to post something under pets and lost and found on Craigslist. That is a good easy place to start. You don't have to give the breed, just a puppy and the area you found her in. Maybe her family will come looking there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- Good idea, Nothing is open today but I can start there! I will just ask for a description cause how could anyone not fall in love with this little girl!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda she is a doll... I to hope you can find her family, I'm sure she is missed.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Awwe. She looks like a sweetie. Dash does look like he adores her.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow--Autumn certainly had her GPS on so that she found the perfect foster mommy with fur kids to play with until her real family finds her. She is a cutie. Keep us posted.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a cutie!!!! Amazing that she is lost and nobody is out there knocking on all the doors around there looking for her!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG, Amanda!! That's MY puppy...how in the world did she make it all the way to YOUR house from OREGON?!?!? My goodness..no wonder she's starving! When can you send her to me??? ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ It appears from those pix that both of your "boys" are smitten w/her.

She sure is a cutie! I bet she thinks she's found "doggy heaven" at your house


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I am so glad she found you!!!! I hope you find her owners, but both your boys are gonners ...you can just tell. OMG! 4?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

She even fits in your color scheme. Yep, I'd say your boys are smitten. She is cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

She's a cutie. Knowing what some of our families have gone through when they've lost their pup, I sure hope her family finds you soon. Autumn is obviously safe and happy with you, her family just doesn't know that yet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Amanda,

She is an adorable little girl and so luck she found you. I can't believe how well she fits in with your crew. I hope her family find her soon, I bet they must be worried sick.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie pie!! Beautiful colors!! I bet Dasher is having a ball!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well no phone calls tonight but I will get on the phone in the morning and if not, I might already have a home for her. I went to training class tonight and I told them about the puppy and there is someone from y obedience club looking for a ACD. She is DEFINITELY a handful- she LOVES to chew on EVERYTHING and from knowing what I know about this breed, I can see a lot of what people say about them. Very intelligent though! But I am going to have to break both of my boys hearts!

Cross your fingers she was crate trained for me!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Amanda, she's adorable and what a stroke of luck (or divine guidance) that she landed in your yard. 
I guess you haven't heard the old adage though,,,,,,,"You Name It, You Claim It" :biggrin1:
Seriously though, it's sad to think someone is missing their puppy. I sincerly hope you can find her family. Enjoy her and love on her in the meantime, though. Especially since it appears your boys are in love with her already.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

She is a cutie. You could list her on www.dogdetective.com and www.findtoto.com.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Amanda what breed is he or have I just missed it>

Dana


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You would think that someone would be out looking for that sweetie pie. 

I just spoke to my cousin tonight and she told me a story about a dog she rescued recently. He's a basset hound and likes to run away. Anyway, he got into the neighbor's yard and they have two small dogs. They also have a doggy door. You guessed it, the bassett hound ended up in the neighbor's house with the two little dogs, and the neighbors weren't home. The BH couldn't figure out how to get out the way he got in.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Amanda, she is adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

she is one lucky lost dog to be "fostering" at your place. i'm positive no matter the outcome whether she finds her lost family or is rehomed she will have a beautiful future with you helping her out amanda. and yes, your boys look pretty darn smitten!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

irnfit said:


> You would think that someone would be out looking for that sweetie pie.
> 
> I just spoke to my cousin tonight and she told me a story about a dog she rescued recently. He's a basset hound and likes to run away. Anyway, he got into the neighbor's yard and they have two small dogs. They also have a doggy door. You guessed it, the bassett hound ended up in the neighbor's house with the two little dogs, and the neighbors weren't home. The BH couldn't figure out how to get out the way he got in.


That happened to my friend with her cat! She couldn't find him and went looking upstairs, happened to glance out the window and saw her cat sunning himself in the neighbor's plant window! He went into their house through their cat door. They were out of town so he was in there for almost a week, they had two cats and left out food and water. She kept poking her head in the cat door with a can of tuna but he wouldn't come out! LOL She had to confess when the neighbors came home! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marie- Thanks. I will look into those. I am thinking in this area, I will have to get on the shelters, a lot of people aren't very computer savy around here but I did post on craiglist tonight.

Dana- Australian Cattle Dog. Trust me, they are nothing like our Neezers but obviously are cute puppies!

I love the fostering stories! I have one to share. When I was growing up, we got a Siamese as a gift/burden from my grandma. The cat was a bit of a monster and we really didn't like him to be honest. Well one day, my step father came home and he said I must have left the cat out, I knew I didn't but he carried the cat in and the goldens kept attacking him and being crazy. We just thought the cat was being a monster again. Well a day later, you should have seen our face when there were two Siamese cats fighting in the living room!!! We found out the neighbors cat got out and we stole it!!! What are the chances of a Siamese in our yard???

Dasher sure does love his opportunity to have a puppy in his house though... maybe I can talk DH into another Neezers after this


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

She looks like an Autrialian Cattle Dog. What a sweetie. No tags or microchip? How sad. Hope she gets back home.

Deb


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That's a cute pup with quite the striking markings. Someone will surely be looking for her and can describe her.Her facial markings are very distinctive.

Our old neighbor had his daughter visit and whenever they would come they would bring their australian cattle dog. Oh my----he was older and scary. He ran my butt lickety split into the roundie. I was afraid he'd bite me. Yep-he was always loose. There is something about hers in particular that was kinda evil looking in the face. I see this pup has brown that this lady's didn't--as cute as she is now--I'd pass on her as an adult myself----bad memories of that neighbors daughter's dog.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You all should have seen the test message I got today about JIM'S new puppy!!!! Something about Dasher and "Autumn" having a romp in the leaves and being more then a little romp!!! I am so glad she found her way to you and Jim though. She is one lucky girl that is for sure as you will make sure she is loved and cared for until her family is found. 

She is cute too, no wonder Dasher is smitten! I did notice how she seemed to love his beard!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOL


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Say, aren't ACDs known for their amazing Havanese herding abilities!?!?!?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and Amanda, think of what a good agility dog!*

Havanese Cattle Dog...a new breed!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- you noticed correctly! Autumn doesn't quite understand show dog coat. But she is wet the entire time. Dash doesn't leave her alone at all, he should have buns of steel! He slept so hard on top of me last night so he could look into the crate the entire time. I just got out our old dog crate and put it on a big storage container she cried at first but quickly crashed and I was very happy. She woke up at 5 am because a little maltese was on my pillow growling as loud as she could. I think Belle was telling her she doesnt care where she goes but she can't stay here! Dora has also forgotten her welcoming genes. She gets somewhere the puppy can't and just growls when she comes near. She also corners her if she thinks she is being too loud with Dash. The cutest part is she rolls over when Dash runs and jumps on her. She is probably bigger than him just she isn't as aware of her body yet.

She is way too little to think puppies thank goodness! I would really put her around 3 months after trying to look at her teeth. Let's just say God made this puppy extra cute because of he intelligence. She is very smart but boy I can see how she could be a handful. 

Julie- I remember the ACD on Cesar and as soon as I told my in law what she was they said to get rid of her! They are horse people and really don't like the breed. 

I PROMISE she isn't here to stay. We will keep her for a week and if we don't find her family, we will find her a home. Let's just hope there is a great family out there that just hasn't found their baby yet! I am waiting for the shelters to open this morning. And in the meantime blocking her from my shoes!

BTW, Anyone that doesn't think dogs have used their dew claws, needs to come play with my australian cattle dog puppy and have her try and get up your legs or arm  They do work very well for gripping on this breed!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad this puppy found a 5 star resort to vacation at. I'm sure by now she know that Dora is the desk clerk -- Belle is the security guard and Dash is in charge of fun and games. Autumn is probably thinking she just might have to extend her vacation. 
I'm sure the owners are searching for her and hopefully she didn't travel very far. One day when I was at the grocery store there was a 4x6 index card taped on each cash register that just said - Found Dog with a phone number. I thought that was a great idea because everyone in each line saw it and most of the people in that area shopped there.
You're sweet to be a good care giver!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would imagine she would make a great dog for a farm. I know that is a common dog here for big cattle farmers. Hopefully you'll get a break through with her family and it'll happen quickly before she damages Dash's coat!

We don't even have show dogs and Vinnie has once again done a number on Quincy's coat! His back is at least 3" shorter then the rest and he is still missing a long section of his tail! Here we have RLH and Gotcha sessions several times a day! Fun to watch them play,but awful to see the effects!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

well I have had only very pleasant experiences with the cattle dogs that have crossed my path. Both dogs were female and actually very mellow and so smart! Cattle dogs are amazing to watch in an agility ring...are you sure you want to "promise" not to keep her?! Well, I am a sucker for herding dogs...remember I was graced with the privillege of living with a border collie, but they are work. And, vacuuming was always an experience as she thought she had to "herd" it. You should read a jon Katz book while she is at your "resort."


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha. My last puppies have been German Shepherds, and my female was very high drive and would herd the kids...constantly bite my pant legs, or anything else that moved. When she was 8 months old I sat on the floor in tears because I felt she was just too much dog for me. 
Gracie is so easy, I keep thinking something isn't right with this picture. At night Gracie is content to sit on the doggie bed (the shepherds)...with a bunch of toys and play with them while we watch TV...my German Shepherd puppies would have been digging in the trash cans, coming out of the pantry, my cupboards, etc. carrying things to chew on. 
Such a huge difference! I feel for you...I think the dog you have is typically higher drive then a German Shepherd...
BTW - The female GSD mentioned above...she is the most loyal, sweetest dog on the planet now...so it was worth the wait...lol


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

What about an ad in the local paper? Maybe they'll be nice enough to let you post for free? I hope you find her owners soon!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, yes and ACD would need loads of attention and work to keep her from being bored. It's one thing to have a bored Hav, but a bored Cattle Dog? :jaw:


I can't help but think of Tritia and her missing Cooper.  There is bound to be a family out there that has lost this pup and are looking for her as best they can. Who knows how far this pup has wandered?! Maybe if nothing happens by the end of the week, Amanda, you can consider another foster home, still giving the family a chance to get to her, but not necessarily have you be the short-term owner until then. I'm sure she's a handful! ound: 

Then again, there is a slight chance that she was abandoned. It isn't unheard of that people will "dump" a puppy that age if it is a lot more work than they ever imagined. I'd hate to think that's why she's out though. Intelligent and curious as these dogs are, I'm betting she escaped.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

I don't know if you live in an actual neighborhood but when my DD found
a dog we emailed all the neighborhood associations and posted the info
and asked them to email all their contacts about the lost dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She isn't microchipped but we put out the word at the shelter, the police station, the dog food store. My town doesn't have a local newspaper other than the college one but I did contact every venue a person would for a lost puppy and put a few ads on craigslit. I also contacted the local ACD club and rescue group. I just really want a family to have lost her and her not to have been dumped. But around here, it happens quite a bit is what I am realizing.

She is very outgoing and friendly and met everyone at the vet office. He said she is between 8-12 weeks. She sure likes to chew. She went thru a bully stick in about 3 minutes!!! I thought she lost it!!! <BG> He told me he could take her in the kennel if I couldn't keep her so I do have a back up. We will wait and see if anyone claims her missing in the next week at least.

Okay, I can't keep her guys but anyone on the forum want a big sister for their kids??? The pluses, min grooming, very intelligent, doesnt drag in leaves, eats whatever you put down (even if it isn't food!), and she sure loves a neezer around here!

Amanda (who did put a tshirt on dasher so she can't chew off his back!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Amanda (who did put a tshirt on dasher so she can't chew off his back!)


ound: LOl...that's so funny! 
Have you called any of the local Vet clinics? 
They might know if there are any new ACD owners in the area? 
She's a cutie..I hope for the sake of Dasher's coat she finds her home soon. :biggrin1:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I LOVE Blue Heelers!!!! I work on a cattle ranch though and the ones here have a jobs. It makes a huge diff...but if you keep them walked and tired they make great pets. I LOVE them though, one day I hope to have one. She is a pretty one too with the mask and great color. I hope you find her family, if there is a ranch of some sort around your house I might go down there to see if they have lost one. However, it is not like a cattle dog to wonder off, they have a tendency to stay near their owner at all times. VERY dedicated dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marie- come on over, your dream has come true! She really is a sweet dog. She can be very submissive and has no problem going on her back. She is already copying the other dogs and sitting in order to get food. She is very sensitive and picks up on everything around her. She is also very inquisitive and intelligent. She is a natural retriever and loves toys especially giggling carrot. She listens very well if you tell her no when biting too. I think she is adorable but to be honest, I don't think I would ever trust a breed like this with Belle. All it would take is her being a bit rough or herding to really hurt my tiny Maltese. Belle also isn't the type to go hide or back down. Now she just stands on things or attacks her when she comes too close. But it wouldn't be good when she got comfy! I think my pack has to stay small as long as there is a little white furry monster in it.

I wonder how far she traveled. There is one farm only a few blocks from us but there isn't a house there so maybe she wondered off. Poeple from my kennel club think she was dropped off this young.

I was just trying to think if you lost a puppy in a small town, wouldn't you call the shelters, the cops, etc? Maybe someone doesn't know she is missing yet or is out of town, etc. A lot of dogs around here live outside all the time.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay I'm just going to keep being a "bad influence" on you...my friend who has the "mellow" female cattle dog Pooh also has a very dominant MALTESE named Petey. Pooh has NEVER ever tried to do any sort of instinctual dangerous behavior and they've lived happily together for 7 years and going strong. They are a funny but fitting match. I like to call Petey "Pirate Pete" because he was a rescue pup born with only one eye, but his "bangs" cover this and he has such an aggressive bark. He's all bark though...as he is a little lover, but looks like he should be on deck a pirate ship. Pooh never even chimes into his barking just looks at Pete like "whatever."


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy,
I need your address, I have a present for Violet!!!:suspicious: BTW-You have how many acres? chickens? I have heard about your crazy neighbors, a guard dog is a great idea


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Amanda,

She has the most precious face. But with Belle being so small (with large dog attitute) I can certainly appreciate this isn't a good match for you guys. Still the pic of your DH holding her ... he's got that little boy smirk like he just received something great for Christmas :becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat- He would love to have a big dog.... someday!!! She really has bonded to him right away. She kept laying on his feet when Dash would wear her out. But I know who will be the main caregiver and trainer so I will not just let a cute puppy stay. Before I got Isabelle, Jim tried to talk me into a newfoundland and we went to a breeder's home! He grew up with a Newfy mix. I would consider a big dog when we have a lot bigger of yard and DH is willing to commit to jogging the dog  (BTW, Isabelle arrived two weeks after the visit with the newfy puppy!)


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

O goodness, I would love to take her but with 5 dogs I might be living at your house with her when we got home and my boyfriend found her!! LOL...a friend of mine just had 5 blue puppies and I already went that road to convince him to let me have one. I would love to though...if you are serious about giving her up you might want to call the rescue...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

There is a rescue-cattledog.com.
Boy, she sure is adorable.
My friend has a large Australian shepherd and uses the Dyson animal vacuum and you would never know she had any pet, much less a heavy shedder (just in case that may be a deciding factor for one of you here thinking of taking her...). They are incredibly smart, that's for sure.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

? Did you find her with the collar on her or did you give it to her .
She looks like a wonderful dog and she seems to know her place in the pack ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*No ACDs were injured in the making of this video!*

Well this was from the first day of play. Dash just loved her from the get go. He has taken her under his wing from the girls and is teaching her how to herd <BG> and especially RLH. Dash loves to chase her but gets even more excited when she tries to chase him! As you can see this is why I had to put a tshirt on Dash today. She is so cute when she falls and rolls over though. That is her cute puppy move. IF only she would stay this size and not get more energetic and not be so bitey!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the video!!!! You have a great yard. 
How is Dasher's coat after all that?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo would love to have her over for a playdate and to play with .. What a sweetie she is .. As to the biting - she is a puppy and that is what puppies do play bite but she looks like she is very gentle and does not exert excessive pressure . She has great stamina and Cosmo would love someone like her to to play in the leaves with him .. 
Enjoy !!! What Fun !


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally, I put a tshirt on Dasher today to protect his coat as I see what he has done to Dora's coat. Luckly the bright orange tshirt was her magnet she was grabbing it and using it as a tug toy. He also changed his playing style with her. Maybe these dogs are so smart, he associates her with more time on the grooming table? <BG> Jim took some videos of Dash teaching her to RLH and Dash acting like a cheetah and she is a gazelle. He sees her and tries to take her out at the legs. I will share them when I get a chance. But they are both crashed tonight. I think she is by far Dasher's favorite toy so far 

Cosmosmom- Give me a week or so and Cosmo could have her!!! BTW, She had a collar on but no tags or nothing written on the collar. But the collar makes me think she wasn't dumped.

Amanda


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm, this is a perplexing situation...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww, they are such good friends!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I just thought of this...is Belle jealous that Dasher has got a new friend since they've been best buddies for a while?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda why don't you keep her. She seems to fit in so well? And she seems so at ease at your house!!

Erin


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat- Belle isn't a dog in her eyes and doesn't like them especially when they are hyper. Dash is just extra special and she likes to chew on him once in awhile.

Erin-I think I need to take some video of Autumn being naughty and Belle and Dora growling at her from the top of the couch. Autumn is such Jim's girl though. He went to the car this morning and she was howling! While my lap dogs were in bed with me  Jim was loving her last night and telling her to turn into a Neezer and quit chewing so she can stay. But I think deep down he knows that she needs a home as special as she is. Or maybe I should not pick up some of his stuff and let him have the reminder of what work this type of puppy is! She has actually been excellent in some regards. Like the crate, she goes in and just crashes. The xpen is a bit of more of a challenge cause little man walks up and just stares at her and whines. She really seems to fit in well and is a follower thank goodness. She can stay until we find her home or a great home. We are having to work on food. She is pretty food aggressive. Like she can't control herself. She knows to sit but then as soon as I grab a bowl, she goes insane and it makes me think she is actually a baby dingo! I havne't been letting her eat with my pack cause she might not have a nose if she walked close to Dora or Belle like that. I also have been sprinkling her food and making her wait in between cause I am scared she is going to get sick eating that fast.

I do have to say though, this is the second time since May, I have showered alone and I am not liking it. Someone is trying to steal my man and is doing a very good job! I am going to have to break out the big guns- the agility equipment, the cookies, and the squeaky ball! She doesn't know who she is competing with yet!!! (Okay tell me I am not allowed to be jealous of a puppy?)


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I do have to say though, this is the second time since May, I have showered alone and I am not liking it. Someone is trying to steal my man and is doing a very good job! I am going to have to break out the big guns- the agility equipment, the cookies, and the squeaky ball! She doesn't know who she is competing with yet!!! (Okay tell me I am not allowed to be jealous of a puppy?)


ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

[

*I do have to say though, this is the second time since May, I have showered alone and I am not liking it. Someone is trying to steal my man and is doing a very good job! I am going to have to break out the big guns- the agility equipment, the cookies, and the squeaky ball! She doesn't know who she is competing with yet!!! (Okay tell me I am not allowed to be jealous of a puppy?)[/QUOTE]*

I had to laugh when I read this!ound: I'm not sure if you are talking about losing Jim or Dash to this striking spotted girl---either way---it's hilarious! ound:

Thanks for the laugh today!!!

That video was so cute to see...


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, I understand that!! Sometimes they just don't mesh all the time. Well that is why I still don't have one, nothing for one to do. You need to find her a job on a ranch. You don't give her food when she acts a fool do you? I hope not...they do learn fast and I think you will be surprised how fast she catches on!! I am so glad I didn't find the Blue Heeler!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The shower statement is hysterical!! I don't even want to tell you where my mind went....ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> The shower statement is hysterical!! I don't even want to tell you where my mind went....ound:


* Probably the same place mine did.ound:*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

"THE DINGO TOOK MY BABY!!!!!!"

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I spend way too much time with my dogs when I think of the only man that shares the shower with me is Dasher!!! I want to hear about who guys shower with!!!

Beverly- tell your friend from National, I have a herding dog who could herd her little herders!

Okay, we are working on the food issue because she is out of control. I wonder how long she was alone or if she was in situation with not even food. She charged Dora while Dora was eating tonight and not in a cute puppy way. She had already ate. So I put her on a leash and stepped on it so she couldnt move. Let's just say this little one is keeping me on my toes. She loves to retrieve though. We are also leaving her in the xpen for periods of a time alone. I usually come in to her inside the toy box. I gotta get a pic cause it is so cute. But tonight, Dash had puppy graduation party and I left and DH was on his way and he called me to say I was crazy to trust her out..... she was in the xpen when I left


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL Amanda, I think it might be a case of "too many Chiefs and not enough Indians" having 3 herders together, plus I apologize for the totally UN-P.C. sound of that in advance!

I guess no one is old enough to remember that Meryl Streep movie where she had the Australian accent...and the Dingo stole her baby....or else I'm just really warpedound:

I know Beth would love the puppy, but right now she is lusting after a black and white Cardigan named Panda that we met at a dog show this past weekend!

And it's true...you name it, you claim it! eace:

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had really hoped that the owner was looking and you would of heard some good news by now. I know it must be kinda hard to have an extra one in the mix--but I am so happy to know you took her in and cared for her in the interim. You are a sweet,kind hearted person to do that Amanda. Cheers to you!:yo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bev- I thought it was cute! She is trying to eat my baby though! Hence he is wearing tshirts and being groomed daily now. She uses the tshirt to hang on to but better than his hair! I will say she is covered with drool and usually on her back. Dash also runs from one piece of furniture to another and almost kills me several times. This has been his most favorite toy ever! I had to pull him away from her to get him to go play with other dogs in class tonight. He then wanted to play with the PBGB the entire time. Luckily, he loves cookies a little more than playtime!

Okay, I actually contacted the National Breed Club- we can't let ourselves fall in love with her (Isabelle might put us on petfinder!) but boy is it hard not to! Autumn will be fostered by me still though! Pending we don't find her previous family though as this time of year, ACD foster homes are filled up. But they will post her and help find her the perfect forever family. I have no problem fostering her and will make sure she finds her perfect home.

I may be a bit biased but compared to the other ACD puppies, I think this face is just gorgeous!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe no one is looking for that face. She's so darn cute. Maybe her family moved and left her behind. People do that in stressful times. Autumn must have a puppy angel that sent her to you. She is one lucky dog.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I think she is very pretty!!! So nice of you to foster her. 

So what is PBGB?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Look at those paws - she has lots of growing to do!!! Her food bill - OUCH!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I love her face.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love her face too....and by the way--a wonderful photograph!:clap2:

She has such great markings..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- you are experienced with herding dogs..... I might be willing to ship for the right situation  And hey she has eyebrows too!!!

Karen- $4 big flossie was gone in 3 mins. Now I understand why big dog people say what is a flossie?? Not something you can afford to give for 3 mins worth of distraction. The standard says she should be between 30-50lbs. She is probably about 10lbs right now but she is an empty pit because of her energy. I am feeding her based on her weight but she is crazy for any food!

I do have to say one of the thigns from having her, my pack all follows together nad pretty much sleeps together. She will walk in the other room and crash. It is strange not having a non toy breed around. You do really see the differences.

Amanda


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amanda..THAT is an awesome photo! I particularly like the back ground and how it plays in with her colors!

She is such a beautiful dog! I am sure if the owners don't surface that she will land in a loving home.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

tuggersmom said:


> She looks like an Autrialian Cattle Dog. What a sweetie. No tags or microchip? How sad. Hope she gets back home.
> 
> Deb


I don't know if this was a good idea or not, but my vet told me to wait to microchip Cuba. He said it would be easier on him if I microchipped him when he was under for his neuter. I made sure he always had his tags on and was always on his leash when we went out as a result.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I want a PBGB!!!! (except for that little terrier like habit of wanting to run off)

That puppy is absolutely adorable, I'm stunned that no one has come looking for her.
She would go in a heartbeat around here.

There was a litter at our Humane Society and the whole litter was adopted within the weekend.

Beverly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*What is PBGB?*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooops, I was thinking PBGV, the Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen, I swear, I have GOT to cut back on my meds or stay away from the keyboard!

Beverly:der:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that is a GORGEOUS photo of her, Amanda! Great job!

I love the PBGVs too! I got to hang out with one a couple of weeks ago named Giggles. Even the name makes me chuckle.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a beauty...*

Oh Dash and his gorgeous coat!

Amanda, you are making me realize that even though these guys are tough to housetrain, they do not shed, chew up things, terrorize other dogs by herding them even in play, eat tons of food, don't wander off, don't get aggressive, don't grow big...and many more.

Big dogs are wonderful if you have a big yard, but SC yards look a lot bigger than CA yards! You have an agility set up and lots of grass! Can you imagine the cattle dog on that equipment, how fast she would learn!

Working dogs need a job or someone who will exercise them regularly and hard...and they will chew you out of house and home if you don't. Give them a job and you have a dedicated working dog, not companion dog even though she would be faithful to the end.

My sister brought a bulldog into her mix...it was hard as she upset the balance of her other rescues, two dalmations, a boxer, and a hound dog. My sister has three and a half acres and a creek. But the bully was a bully! She had some real challenges.

But then again, if your husband wants to take this on...teach her fly ball, frisbee...

Whatever you decide will be supported by all of us. We love you...and wow has Dash grown since I met him this summer!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Yep, great at agility*

Yes, ACDs excel at agility, flyball, and maybe freestyle!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry Bev- yes a PBGV. His name is Mud and he is an old show dog who was related to Fairchild who was pretty famous for awhile. At first he was ignoring Dash since he was at class but Dash wanted nothing more to play once I put he cookies away. So they played like crazy. I love the little howl/bark they let out.

By the time he came home, he was too exhausted for Autumn! She loves all the toys my guys don't like. She has dragged things out of the toy basket that my dogs have never even looked at- rope toys, rubber balls, etc.

There was the one famous ACD for awhile Skidboot. http://www.skidboot.com/


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous little gal! And...I had forgotten about "Skidboot"! What a terrific dog he was... I cried when I saw his video on Youtube. 

Hmmmm....wonder if his owner would like a little abandoned girl?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Amanda!

I am just catching up on the forum and I saw this! You are so wonderful for providing love and shelter for the poor runaway puppy. I love herding dogs, I grew up with all border collies on our sheep farm, and that made for some very memorable moments! She is so gorgeous, I love her markings. Best of luck finding a home for her. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What an absolute cutie she is. I cannot believe no one is missing her. How did just one, small puppy find her way into your yard without escaping from someone else's? 

It's just too sad to think she'd been abandoned along the road somewhere. I just don't see how anyone can do that, hard times or no. People who do that to an innocent animal have no human soul, in my opinion.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That's a gorgeous photo of Autumn. Just reading your posts about her wears me out! I think I'd better stick with havanese!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Amanda---I'd have to pass on a ACD! They are probably fantastic dogs,but really need a farm or a job. Now that PBGV----Oh yes! I'd take that one in a heart beat! I love those guys. I've watched Fairchild in several dog shows and they are just the cutest dogs! They remind me of a hav/basset mix,and well--my heart has always been with the bassets since I was teenager. Mud? What a funny name!ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

It's amazing, isn't it? Growing up, people used to drive by our farm, slow down, toss the cats or dogs out, and zip off. The poor animals would be so disoriented and upset, it would break my heart. The cats all ended up staying (we had more than I could count living in the barn and hunting mice), but the dogs we would have to bring to the shelter. Once, someone dropped a full-grown doberman pincher off, and when the dog saw us get off the school bus, he chased us screaming down the street.



mckennasedona said:


> What an absolute cutie she is. I cannot believe no one is missing her. How did just one, small puppy find her way into your yard without escaping from someone else's?
> 
> It's just too sad to think she'd been abandoned along the road somewhere. I just don't see how anyone can do that, hard times or no. People who do that to an innocent animal have no human soul, in my opinion.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- the worst part is it got down to 20F last night. I went to a doggy graduation last night with Dash and half the people there had taken in dogs in the last week because of the cold. There was a lady there with an aussie who was born missing a foot. It was so sad to see a dog like that high energy who can't get around. They are looking to amputate it as it has sores all over since it doesnt have fur or pads. So sad to see the little one try and move.

Oh yes, she is very intelligent but lucky right now she is a puppy so she crashes as hard as she plays. If I had a big property or something where I really think I could utilize her keep her busy, I would consider keeping her. I can see how these dogs can be a disaster though. Autumn already focuses on things with such intensity and it is so hard to change her mind whether it be a toy (I have put up a lot of the little toys cause I am scared she is going to swallow them), the dishwasher, she knows unclean plates go in so if you open it, she charges, etc. This could be a very bad breed for a first time dog owner. Heck, this could be a bad breed, for a 4th time dog owner like me! I gave her a bath this morning. Let's just say I have never gotten so wet. I actually put her collar back on to hold her with and she has the cutest howl. You would think it was boiling water though. I am thinking this might have been her first bath. I didn't even try to dry her- luckily she has a short coat! But boy was she dirty! Not sure how much was Dasher's fault though from throwing her down and slobbering on her. That helped take a lot of energy out of her! The pigs ear is also helping keep her occupied right now  

We taught her to sit on command yesterday. It took about 3 tries. Now she runs up in front of you to sit. The difference with her is no food. She gets so crazy ,she can't concentrate. But she is just happy to have attention. That is the great thing about working dogs! 

Amanda


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, Amanda..maybe someone did dump Autumn because she was too much to handle.

I was taliking to a lady at the local shelter one time and she said alot of people abandon their dogs because they just don't want to take the time and effort to house break or teach them to be obedient


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I am definitely holding on to hope that Autumn was lost. Today, I put her outside with Dasher so I could mop. Dasher kept wanting inside which is not like him at all. I went outside and didn't see Autumn. I called her and wondered around until I saw a frantic puppy jumping at my side fence. Autumn got herself into the neighbors yard. She dug under the 10 foot area of wire fence! Ofcourse, I had to grab her over the fence! Luckily my neighbors have friendly dogs  So we filled the hole and are going to have to buy something to keep her from digging over to play again!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, you sure are Autumn's angel. 

I am exhausted just reading her antics. I do hope that you are able to find her family. Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Ooops, I was thinking PBGV, the Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen, I swear, I have GOT to cut back on my meds or stay away from the keyboard! Beverly"*

LMBO !! Beverly, you're a hoot!! ound:

Amanda, that is a stunning photo of her! I really enjoyed the video of Dash and Autumn. Dash will be quite sad when she leaves. I could never have a dog like that, though she is a beauty. I'd be dead tired all the time!

I am SO glad she found you and you took her in, Amanda. You and Jim are such angels for doing this for her. You are giving her the tools she needs to be a good family pet, though whoever gets her better understand this breed and it's need to work! Kudos to you for all the work and effort you are putting into caring for little Autumn.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - I know it is a challenge but trust that little girl knows she is very lucky indeed ..
Thank you both for all you are doing to set her up for sucess in her next home ..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

What a great photograph. She is truly beautiful. I hope she winds up in a wonderful and loving home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We now have Autumn up on petfinder thru a rescue group. I am getting tons of emails for her and she has only been up 12 hours. I really want her to go to an experienced home as she is adorable but she is a true cattle dog with tons of energy in her. I am kind of overwhelmed with all the little two question emails like is she spayed, how much? To be honest, a lot of people that I would not consider- selfish, but she only has us to find her a great home. But I have two emails so far that look promising, one feels exceptional- although far away. I decide to ask for a donation to the ACD rescue group for her as I think people do tend to value what they pay for.

Thanks to everyone's comments on the food crazy issues. I went on the cattle dog boards and got some great advice. Autumn needs to have a job to get food. Even if it is to sit or fetch and give her a few bites thru out the day. So last night, we sat and taught her sit and stay and she got a bit of kibble each time. Dash also joined in and ate Autumn's kibble (he seriously thinks he is a cattle dog too!). She seemed to act much better. I also am handling her like crazy when food is passed out.

Here is an Autumn video


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, she seems like such a fast learner. and ADORABLE!
i wish the owners could have been found


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia- I am thinking she was probably a drop off and not lost at this point. I haven't had one phone call and half of what I put out just said lost puppy, here I was so nervous someone would just want to claim her and keep her but not one phone call. Around here there are lots of drop offs this time of year and neighbors thought I was silly going around town. Pretty sad considering it has been very cold, I just dont know why they would drop off in a neighborhood rather than a shelter? It was down to 20F overnight a few nights. The shelters were asking people if they had an empty barn to leave the doors open for strays. I wonder if it could have been an out of town drop off? It was the college's homecoming game weekend. I don't know her past but I do want her to have a great future.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You really do have your hands full! I can feel her energy through your video....boing...boing...boing....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Bless you for taking her in and finding her a forever home. She is a bundle of energy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Amanda, she is really so [email protected] She NEVER takes her eyes off of you!! 
You sure you dont want 4??
Dasher almost seems annoyed that she is looking at you, and not playing with him. Maybe Dasher should come up here for some play time?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, after you send her off to a wonderful forever home and take nice long nap to recover from her boundless energy, you're going to miss that little girl! Autumn is just precious. Someone will be very lucky indeed, to get her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat -it is boing boing SLAM! She is still a puppy and not totally aware of her movement yet! 

Laurie- if you think she follows me, you should see her with my DH! She adores him and cries when he just goes outside! Oh and as to Dash, he wouldn't have energy to play at this point! He has been non stop with this girl. I am not sure whom I am separating from whom right now. I have to peel Dasher off her and she is covered in slobber!

Yes, she is pretty exhausting. I don't know how anyone could have one and be productive! They really want to be with you all the time and need a lot of mental and physical stimulation. I really couldn't imagine raising a litter of ACD puppies!!! A job for superwoman, not me!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless your heart.!! We had a vistor this summer for quite a while and Cicero loved gettting to play...but it was WILD here. This little hunting dog never stopped and she was starving all the time. We had to feed them in different rooms. I almost got knocked down each hour with the RLH's. The worse part was she would bite on Cicero's face and you would not believe the broken hair...especially around his eyes. It's growing back but some still not in the topknot...which she would not let stay in while she was here. Cicero got to the point that he would try to "play dead" and hide his face.

How is Dasher's hair holding up with all the playing? I have to pat you on the back for taking care of this puppy. The high energy is hard to handle...and makes it hard to train. Dash will probably sleep for several days when his vistor leaves!

View attachment 17076


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Pat -it is boing boing SLAM! She is still a puppy and not totally aware of her movement yet!


Kinda like this ???
View attachment 17077


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amanda, it's amazing how working dogs always have their eyes on you just waiting for you to give them a task! After having had 3 Aussies, I can say they learn quick and are very full of energy..

That was a great video.. You should have named her Tigger!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree I think someone abandoned her - it happens as we know and now the economy is changing ..
She was probably adorable when she was smaller and then she developed those springs on her feet ..
You are right she is a working dog and she needs a job . SHe needs to place that energy in a positive direction .. You look like a wonderful mommy ..
It must be hard trying to chose a forever home .. I do not think I could do it .. I would have thought Kimberly could have helped you but I have not seen her post recently.
Anyway That dishwasher scene was priceless . Thank you so much for the great video ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay keep your fingers if it was meant to be it works out!!! A performance home is going to come over this weekend to evaluate Autumn, we haven't set a date or a time. I told them I won't be hurt if she isn't cut out for the job they want her for but I think she just might be from my little experience  It would be an awesome home but if not, we have many many inquiries. I just would honestly love for her to go to a home that has experience for the breed and also has a job in mind for her not just someone who writes she will walk the dog daily. I think she would be happiest if she had a job too!

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay keep your fingers if it was meant to be it works out!!! A performance home is going to come over this weekend to evaluate Autumn, we haven't set a date or a time. I told them I won't be hurt if she isn't cut out for the job they want her for but I think she just might be from my little experience  It would be an awesome home but if not, we have many many inquiries. I just would honestly love for her to go to a home that has experience for the breed and also has a job in mind for her not just someone who writes she will walk the dog daily. I think she would be happiest if she had a job too!
> 
> Amanda


* What is a performance home?*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oops, sorry a performance home- like one that does obedience, agility, rally, herding, frisbee, etc. Lots of training and interaction for the dog on a weekly basis. This home travels and performs at places too- I have actually seen them perform  I really feel Autumn would be served best with a job and to be honest, a job herding cattle everyday is pretty ideal but hard to find. However, a substitute job like obedience would be great!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oops, sorry a performance home- like one that does obedience, agility, rally, herding, frisbee, etc. Lots of training and interaction for the dog on a weekly basis. This home travels and performs at places too- I have actually seen them perform  I really feel Autumn would be served best with a job and to be honest, a job herding cattle everyday is pretty ideal but hard to find. However, a substitute job like obedience would be great!


That would be wonderful Amanda! Keeping fingers and toes crossed that they fall in love with her too! :thumb:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*Oh Amanda*

Hey there, it's Beth from nationals-Bev's corgi friend. It's fate, you finally got a real dog!!!! :whoo: Yeah that money Jim slipped me under the table will really come in handy this holiday season. Tell Jim if he needs a newfy puppy just let me know. Catcha later

Beth


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

aww....look how happy her tail is-just a waggin' waggin' waggin'! Amanda you're the best. She is totally having the best of starts with you and yours. I am positive you'll find a great family for her. What a total cutie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I am so impressed to see how quietly the other three sat by you while you trained Autumn. She seems very smart and kudos to you for taking her in and devoting time and effort to give her the best start. You are awesome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beth- you are hilarious, real dog  You ought to see Belle whip her butt! Actually I have made friends with a newfy breeder here.... dangerous waters!

I go back and forth with wanting to keep her to be honest  I just know there is a better home out there for her than mine. She is a great dog and she really needs a home where she has a job. It is amazing getting replies for her though and realizing how crazy I really am around here! Last night, I had a family who said they would love her so much and let her sleep in the garage when it was cold. That was their idea of best home for her  I know she is a working dog but I would say this type of breed wants to be with you all the time, even more so than our guys. Autumn walks right next to your side everywhere. I can see why people say she likely didn't get lost. Cause she naturally glues herself to you no matter what you are doing. Even if it takes awhile we will find the perfect home.

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima- they are good when I am training. However, they aren't good all the time.

Dora has enforced her alpha position with Autumn. She will put her in her place if she falls on dora when playing etc. However yesterday Dora played with her for short little 10 second bursts. I was happy to see that.

Isabelle has been a monster like usual. Yesterday morning I went back to bed and woke up to my DH "Autumn No. Belle stop" x 50! She will grab a bone and sit back a foot from it and when Autumn comes to investigate, she attacks her. She also does this thing where if Autumn is retrieving she slowly walks by and let's Autumn run into her and attacks her. She thinks she is outsmarting us. She just really has this need to attack her and to be honest, it looks hilarious cause Autumn is probably at least 3 times Belle size. Belle has to jump to get her neck. Good thing is Autumn doesn't take her serious. 

Dasher has been LOVING her being here. It is play all the time. I think he is getting used to her here though cause sometimes he just runs to me and wants love. But what I am most surprised about, is I really let them kind of decide who was where in the pack. But I monitored it and completely was on it when it came to food/bones cause Autumn loses her mind. Well Dash had a bone and Autumn kept approaching him with it. I heard a growl so I went over and corrected Autumn. I did this a few times. Then finally Jim goes wow Dash sure has a loud growl. Here Dash was growling at her and being an aggressive boy. I have never heard him growl before so I just assumed it was Autumn. He normally lets Belle and Dora have whatever they want. But definitely not Autumn. He finally gets to be above someone!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I love Belle's "Little Man (dog?) Syndrome" She's such a hoot! ound:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope you find the perfect home for her! I do agree with you, I think she needs a home with a job or at least someone to work her in obedience, agility, or whatever. My sister-in-law lives on a ranch...and her 4 GSD's are working dogs...they sleep outside, but she they have their own barn stalls full of hay and all they need. 
Her little dogs sleep in her house...but her GSD's are her ranch protectors...she is single, lives on one acre, and needs them to keep the coyotes, predators away. That is their job. They are totally spoiled...they eat quality food, get raw meaty bones every day, toys, treats. Sleeping outside isn't necessarily bad for a working type dog...but they have to have the appropriate shelter that keeps them warm.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Amanda-You're doing amazing things for that beautiful little girl! I hope there are more kind hearts out there this time of year for homeless pets!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Amanda, I just got caught up on the story. You are really amazing with animals. You could see how tuned in she was to you in the video. But isn't amazing how our havs have a totally different energy than most dogs? you can just see it in that video...and I have seen it when we have been with other dogs...even other small dogs. 

Autumn is a beauty and seems like a really fast learner. It seems like she was socialized some. 

Has that performance home come to evaluate her yet. She is gorgeous and I can see how you would be torn about keeping her...alll I can says Ahhhhh-Choooo.

oh and I loved her on the dishwasher and then leaving paw prints on your just washed floor...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a friend who had a herding dog - he got it for the children .. Hmnn How many times do I hear that .. 
Anyway they would invite the dog into the house to sleep as they wanted her to be part of the family and also they did not want her to get cold and ill .. She would have none of it .. Her choice was to sleep outside and to protect their home .. and her children . 
She made this choice until she became ill with cancer at the age of 11 and soon after that she died as she felt she was no longer useful and doing her job. 
The Akc says it all the time know you breed and what to expect from them and them from you .. Pay attention Obama .. DO you homework ..
A working dog means they want to work for a living ..
I always felt badly for my German shorthair as he did not get to hunt per say .. We did go up in the hills and he would run off leash and chase bunnies .. He could never catch them or find them in the tall grass .. He would also find quail and go about his point .. He was never taught by me - mother nature did it all ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay well the couple I was excited for couldn't do this weekend as the dogs they were fostering backed out. I also had someone who met Autumn on an outing but she doesn't want to pay the adoption fee. Am I being unreasonable? It is $100 payable to ACD rescue directly. I just want to do that to help prevent her being disposable again. I am totally okay with keeping her until we find a great home.

Okay here is a little clip but my computer is slow uplaoding speeds so the video isn't coming out good... hmmmm. But there is a special ending for Ryan  I had to redeem Dasher and let him show his man skills off after keeping him in a dress for a few days!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Loved the videos, Amanda!! You are such a great person for doing your best by that little girl. I don't think you are being at all unreasonable. If someone hesitates to spend a measly $100 (as donation, no less!), then there's a clue right there, I think.  How will you know if Autumn gets spayed? You wouldn't want her to end up as a BYB or puppy mill's source of income! :jaw: 


Nope, I say be as fussy, "difficult" and "unreasonable" as you can, my friend. It will mean you will be able to sleep nights knowing you've got Autumn in as good a home as you could. An ACD isn't for everyone. I'm tired out just watching her go! lol 

Hey Beth! :wave: Nice to see you pop in. Even if it is to pull Amanda's leg! ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here laughing. Cute video. I loved when he was sliding across the floor, but he wouldn't give up.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, too funny!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

You are NOT being unreasonable at all! You are asking very little and if someone balks at that I would question their willingness to spend money on keeping up her Vet visits and shots...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Amanda... how fortunate for little puppy that it found its way to you! Don't worry... I know you will find the perfcet home.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

$100 to the rescue is not unreasonable at all...and if someone doesn't want to pay it, I wouldn't let them have her either. That is a small price to pay for a dog like Autumn. 
UGH - people!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Dasher has made the decision for you to keep Autumn... now are you sure she's only 12 weeks? you wouldn't want any Aussie-cattle-neezers running around. LOL. Gosh are they cute together Amanda. How do you keep Dasher looking so good with all that play?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> O*kay, my DH found a baby puppy this morning-*
> Amanda (who will share some pics and video later!)


emphasis - *mine* 

Sorry Amanda....but I'm going with *my DH found a baby puppy this morning....*now did he find her...did he find her and slyly place her in the backyard???? ound: I think she's meant to be part of your pack :eyebrows: She is soooo happy with you guys................(from Pat...the non enabler :biggrin1


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*Autumn*

Hey Amanda,

I told my cousin about Autumn and she said that her vet has a cattle dog and she said she would see if her vet would want to have her, unless Autumn is already taken.

Beth


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh btw Hi Marg, how's the igloo?ound: I think Autumn is so cute, as Beverly said I'm obessing over a really cute black and white cardigan corgi. Hope everyone up in Canada is doing great

Beth


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

You are not being unreasonable at all. For a beautiful little girl like Autumn, $100.00 payable to the rescue is a bargain. 

Autumn and Dasher are just too cute together, what a pair!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda.. hahahahahah

Ok, that video was pretty good. Beamer likes what he sees.. I think he wants a crack at Autumn to... lol


Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OH MY!!!!!!!! Boy can that boy run!!!! Tell Dasher Grandma Kathy said "he must save himself for the right woman!!!" <grin>


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I know we keep saying he needs to find a good home and he needs to find a job but ... 
You know what I think he thinks he has !!!
Look at the smile on that little guys face - it is just priceless ... 
Thank you for sharing .. Great Video ...


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> I think he wants a crack at Autumn to... lol


ound: Ryan Ryan Ryan... ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amanda- I've been away on vacation for awhile and didn't see this until just now. How wonderful that you took that sweet puppy into your home. She is the cutest thing. I don't understand how anyone could not claim her. I hope you find her the home you want, but if not, it looks like she fits into your clan pretty darn well!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Autumn is so cute. No you are NOT being unreasonable with the $100.00. Dasher is sure trying to establish who is going to be the boss.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not think the 100.00 donation was unreasonable either .It is my understanding from books I have read people should pay something or else being free they do not treat the animal with the respect it deserves ..
Years ago when we got our first dog a heinz 57 from a gentleman who was a client of my fathers charged us $5.00 - and he owed myfather money ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Your good thoughts worked! Autumn left for her forever home this afternoon. I am sad at her being but so happy knowing Autumn went to a great home. They came down and brought their ACD puppy who is a few months older than her. They hit it off extremely well. At first, I thought this would be a bad idea with two puppies but this was an experienced herding dog home and they can wear each other out on the farm. They also have a lab and a corgi. Autumn played non stop for a half hour in the backyard with her new sister and was having the time of her life. She was so focused on playing with that other dog and loving her new family. I knew it felt right when her new daddy got out a clicker and showed off his other pups skills. It isn't a performance home but you can tell they love their dogs as much as mine. He not only was happy for the $100 but also asked me what he could pay me for taking her in. Tomorrow on Thanksgiving, I am very thankful that we found a wonderful home for Autumn!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wonderful news!! Good job Amanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Yay! Sounds like you found an excellent home for her!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Fantastic !!
Happy Thanksgiving to you ..
That dog was very lucky it was dropped off at your home ..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like she got a great home.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

:*) Awwww...happy tears for Autumn....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Amanda and family for all your hard work.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is wonderful! I love happy endings!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How bitter sweet. I am so happy to hear that she found such a wonderful home. She had a great start at things thanks to you!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, that's great news! I knew you would find Autumn a wonderful home. How is poor Dasher taking the loss of his girlfriend?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Tomorrow on Thanksgiving, I am very thankful that we found a wonderful home for Autumn!"*

Awww... sniff, sniff....  It's bittersweet, yes, but it sounds like Autumn is in the perfect home! You are an ANGEL, Amanda!!!!! Love you for all that you did for that little girl. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,

Wonderful Thanksgiving story.
Autumn was so lucky to find you and consequently a great furever home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a wonderful, happy ending to your time with Autumn! You generosity and love in taking her in and working so hard to find her a wonderful furever home is a terrific thing! Bless you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here with happy tears. I hope they stay in touch with you and let you know how she's doing. Yay for Autumn.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm thrilled to hear that beautiful Autumn has found a wonderful home. :whoo:
You are an amazing person Amanda for loving that little girl and making sure that she found the perfect home when so many people would've ingnored the situation or turned her into a shelter. :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wonderful news Amanda. I am so glad that little Autumn has found her forever home.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

That's wonderful news! Happy thoughts to Autumn in her new home :clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your support. I was really excited for them Friday and asked if they could come today cause I would have family down. They didn't have to take her, I just wanted to make sure we had time to sit and talk. They were above and beyond what I was expecting. But the bump in the road this morning was my husband! He got really emotional and he is usually the logical one in the house. He is like maybe she should stay her and not be passed around. You could always call them and cancel!!!! So I had some really mixed emotions and then they came, hung out, and the dogs hit it off big time. I even let Dasher in the mix so they could see them play and Autumn wanted to play with her new ACD friend. Dash was so excited I got him another new toy. He cracks me up cause he is sooooo not dominate with my girls but bringing th new dogs in, he quickly shows he is no longer bottom of the pack! 

So after going out and talking with DH, we know she is going to have a wonderful life and a better home than what we could give her.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am sure you would have given her a fantastic home .. I saw her face on the video but you wanted her to have the exercise and space she needed and she got it ..
She looked like an awsesome dog and you did the right thing rehoming her before she got too attached .. How wonderful you found these people who met you criteria and were happy to pay the donation fee and even more .. ..
I agree most people would have not put the time effort and caring into rehoming Autumn .
Thank You


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is great news Amanda. I am THANKFUL Autumn found you and Jim. How wonderful her life will be and it could have been worse if she had not found you!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a wonderful ending to this Holiday story! You are heros for finding that little girl such a perfect home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Amanda, what a nice feeling to know that you help this beautiful little girl! I am sure that as much as you guys fell in love, she is in the best place for an active pup! I am happy that you were satisfied with the family! 
I hope they will keep in touch with you guys, so you can watch her grow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Autumn has so much to be thankful for tomorrow. First she found her way to you and then you found her a terrific new home. Someone was definitely watching over her.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

A bittersweet ending. I'm so happy that you found her a wonderful home, but I can imagine the heartbreak of seeing her go when you treated her like one of your own. She will have a great - all thanks to you. So nice to know there are still people out there that do care.

Thanks, Amanda!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What a perfect ending for Thanksgiving! You get an A+ in my book! I'm positive you are on Santa's Nice List.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Amanda, what a nice ending to the story. Make sure your husband gets some extra pie tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda & Jim, my heroes!!! :clap2::first::hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*good news for everyone...*

Your husband is a hero in all of this too. And no boy, big or little, likes to see his puppy go. Imagine what would happen if you ever decided to breed...he would be the one having the hardest time saying goodbye!

Men get way more attached than they are often willing to admit. We have several friends who have smaller dogs because of the small yard area we live in, and they were all against having small dogs at first. And now you should see these guys...more protective than the moms!

Your story is so wonderful from beginning to end. I'm so glad your dogs got a chance to know a bigger puppy, this will help him associate good things with bigger breeds. It was probably a great socialization experience for Dash and for the puppy...and for the two girls as well.

Aren't you glad that Dash's coat will now be safer. I wonder if he will look for the puppy?

Do you guys get to visit the farm?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What a wonderful story and a happy ending!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news! What a wonderful happy beginning for Autumn in her forever home! Amanda you are definitely Autumn's :angel:.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Great news! Has this sparked any interest to foster...?:eyebrows:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've sure enjoyed the videos and photos of Autumn. What a wonderful thing you and your husband have did for her. I'm sure it was tough to let go,but wow--what a great start you guys gave her. All the time,training etc. will just make her all that much better for her adoptive family. :yo: hats off to you both:yo: 

I hope her new family shares some updates with you so you can share....I'd love to see her when she is all grown up.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amanda... I LOVED your videos!

You and your DH have not only done such an awesome job caring for Autumn, but also in making very sure she went to a wonderful home! 
:hug: I admire you both!!! :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys rock! So happy she wandered into your life and that you were able to find her a good home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, after family leaves, I have a few last day pics to share


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amanda,
God bless you and Jim for taking in precious Autumn when she needed you then going allllll those extra steps with the training, extra exercise, searching for her "owners" and finally making sure she went to a really deserving special furever home.
I so enjoyed watching this thread, the video's of the play with Dashman were priceless, but I know you were concerned about giving Autumn the home she really needed, and that takes a big person to put those concerns first.
She is so darn adorable, and obviously Dash and Jim were smitten from the start, but you can rest now knowing that she's gone to a wonderful home full of other little herders!
Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful story with us and thank you for being such an angel! I know it had to have been difficult to say good-bye to Autumn.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie wrote: *"I hope her new family shares some updates with you so you can share....I'd love to see her when she is all grown up."*

I was about to ask Amanda the same. I'd love to see pics of her as she grows up, if you should get some from her new family.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope they do too or at least if I go to a dog show up in that area maybe I can visit! They aren't very electronic (didn't even like to email, they called me!) though so not sure if that is going to happen  But someone who can keep up with a ACD probably doesn't have time to be on the computer much :suspicious:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, you've always been my hero but today you earned an extra set of angel wings on your back dear girl. You are so gifted with dogs I hope that someday you find a way to focus your time exclusively on them.

Hugs and love to you,


----------

